# Whats your studio setup?



## sincere (Dec 14, 2008)

now that i moved i have plenty of room here so i was thinking of setting up something small for starters. I´ve worked at this photo agency that does lots of fashion shoots but the problem is that the stuff they use i cant afford..to give you an example of their resources, those suckers have at least 6 analog Hasselblads just laying around..

Correct me if im wrong but light would maybe be the most interesting thing to look into right now. 

What kind of studio lighting / flash units do you use? Also, for what purpose do you use it? The price ranges are crazy..i am looking into a Adolight 150 or maybe one of the Alien bees.

What else? The paper roll that people use for background, i never looked into that. Any idea?

Feel free and add whatever you think i might need.


----------



## reg (Dec 14, 2008)

I would get battery strobes (Sunpak 383, Nikon SB28, Vivitar 283, etc) before getting a cheapo monolight. AlienBees are good.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 14, 2008)

Alien Bees are ok.  They are great beginner strobes, but they suffer from colour-casting at anything below 1/2 power and is noticeable by 1/4 power and less (makes the pics look lightly pink).

ElinChromes are about the same price or a little more... but are WAY better.  They still colourcast, but at about 1/10th the amount as the ABs.  Look for the D-Lite 2s and 4's.

For starters, though... I think it is a lot better to invest in battery powered strobes, couple light stands and umbrellas and a way to wirelessly trigger them.  You will be surprised at how little light you need to accomplish your desires in a small area.

I spent 6 hours yesterday in a pro studio and used my lighting.  I had *NO* issues lighting up to 4 people with 2 SB-600s (and an SB-800 as the odd hairlight... the 600's were on umbrellas)... and I never went over 1/2 power, not once.  Matter of fact, most of the time I was between 1/16th and 1/4th power!











​


----------



## tsaraleksi (Dec 15, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, where are you getting your information about Alienbee color casting?


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 15, 2008)

reg said:


> I would get battery strobes (Sunpak 383, Nikon SB28, Vivitar 283, etc) before getting a cheapo monolight. AlienBees are good.



If the lights are intended for studio use I would disagree that this would be the most cost effective route.  It costs about the same to a little bit more than an entry level studio strobe kit at 150-200ws.  For $300-400 you can get the Alien Bees beginner bee setup $310 approx for the 160ws and $360 for the 320ws, for $170 (including the wireless trigger) you could get the Flashpoint II 320A kit at 150ws (which I have) also for around $170 (excluding the wireless trigger) you could go with the calumet genesis 200ws.  Of course if you want to go cheap you could go with the $90 for the 150ws strobe from ephotodiscounters (ebay store).  

There are several other brands around this price point each has it's own disadvantage most don't have quite the array of modifiers as the more expensive brands, some have color shifts (shoot RAW?), some have poorer build quality, each should do the job that you're looking for it to do.


----------



## sincere (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm..i kinda didnt wanna go all the way cheap so i did intend to get studio stuff..whatabout these white lightning? I hear they are somewhat the "pro" series of the same manufacturer that does alien bees:

http://www.white-lightning.com/


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 18, 2008)

What kind of budget are you looking to spend?  

I'm also interested in hearing about the AB color casts.  I have one and haven't seen that yet.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 18, 2008)

tsaraleksi said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are you getting your information about Alienbee color casting?



It was from a link I clicked on in a post here on TPF about 5 months ago... and if you google it, you will find a few places that discuss this info as well.  The thread where PaulC admitted it was a known issue was on their own forum, if I recall correctly.

It's not a "dis" on ABs it is an apparently very commonly known issue.  Letting people know about it at least lets them check out the issue and make up their own minds.  For many it is a total non-issue. but if you are a  user that loves to play with more aggressive ratios, one side will have a slightly pinkish cast if say... one side is set to 1/2 power and the other 1/8th.  The side with the 1/8th will have that issue.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 18, 2008)

I have two Calumet Genesis 200's and various soft boxes/umbrellas.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well if memory serves me correctly from my time in Germany, Berlin is not some little Bavarian village. 

Have you considered looking around locally for used?  One of the photography shops here has 5 older, but well cared for Bowen Gemini 500's priced at about $350.00 per head.  That's not a bad price for Bowen quality.  All have been thoroughly tested and all function exactly as they should.  With a little looking and a little luck, you might just come across some good used gear at a much better price.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 18, 2008)

The new studio set up. 13 x 26  room with 10 foot ceiling painted flat white .Two 5 x 6 windows with shutter on inside to block out ALL light if wanted. Speedotron lights. Four 102's and a 105 with a 2401 pack. Slew of stands some with casters and counterweighted booms. Backdrops are stemless paper.Snoot, grids , beauty dish .umbrellas, soft box, gels ,etc. Its a never ending project!!


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 18, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> The new studio set up. 13 x 26 room with 10 foot ceiling painted flat white .Two 5 x 6 windows with shutter on inside to block out ALL light if wanted. Speedotron lights. Four 102's and a 105 with a 2401 pack. Slew of stands some with casters and counterweighted booms. Backdrops are stemless paper.Snoot, grids , beauty dish .umbrellas, soft box, gels ,etc. Its a never ending project!!


 


Not quite there.....yet.

I've got a Novatron 1000 4 head set-up that is quite nice.  I picked it up used, so it's not one of their newest models, but it does the job quite nicely.  I've got a couple of basic backdrops, I supposed this collection will grow as well.  My next purchase is likely to be a softbox for my main light.


----------



## zapman29 (Dec 21, 2008)

i use the square perfect sp 3700 i picked it up for like 400 bucks it was baisically a studio in a box 3 lights/stands  along with 3 backdrop and all the fixins... i have to admit i made my money back in one amatuer photo shoot that i did.


----------



## Kendo (Dec 21, 2008)

And what do all of you that have a studio in house do with it. Take pics of family, friends, or have people come over?


----------



## matt-l (Dec 21, 2008)

The woods...

Don't use a studio for my type.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 21, 2008)

Kendo said:


> And what do all of you that have a studio in house do with it. Take pics of family, friends, or have people come over?


 
Mine packs up in a hard case with wheels, so it can go out of the "studio".


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 21, 2008)

Kendo said:


> And what do all of you that have a studio in house do with it. Take pics of family, friends, or have people come over?



  People come over. Its on the ground level and I live above so no one is through my home. It has its own enterance.Restroom,makeup/dressing room and parking are in the works


----------



## craig (Dec 21, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> The new studio set up. 13 x 26  room with 10 foot ceiling painted flat white .Two 5 x 6 windows with shutter on inside to block out ALL light if wanted. Speedotron lights. Four 102's and a 105 with a 2401 pack. Slew of stands some with casters and counterweighted booms. Backdrops are stemless paper.Snoot, grids , beauty dish .umbrellas, soft box, gels ,etc. Its a never ending project!!



Yay! Big up for shooting Speedotron. I also have the 2401. Used to have 3 (103) heads till I killed 2 heads opening the garage door. Long story. They just need the flash bulbs. At any rate that monster is a work horse. I think these days the Speedotron story falls on deaf ears. Everyone wants Alien Bees totaling a whopping 800 ws. I also use a full Tungsten set up. Lowell Omni. Great for product shots. 

Tell us what you will be shooting. Also include the style you like to shoot. Unlike cameras you will probably only by studio gear once. Save your pennies and get the best.


Love & Bass


----------



## LynziMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

PHOTOGRAPHIC LIGHTING 

I got the four light strobe set up from these guys, 
and I'm quite happy, they work great and aren't super expensive.
Customer service is actually great, and they've got endless options


----------



## jlykins (Dec 22, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> People come over. Its on the ground level and I live above so no one is through my home. It has its own enterance.Restroom,makeup/dressing room and parking are in the works


 
This is about the perfect setup for an in home studio. I tried to convert my dining room into a studio, and the wife about killed me. She doesn't want people in and out of my house like that. Oh well. I guess I'll just keep my stuff mobile for now.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 22, 2008)

Kendo said:


> And what do all of you that have a studio in house do with it. Take pics of family, friends, or have people come over?



What do you mean?  They do whatever they want... lol  Likely all of the above and more.  I even plan to have a few people from the strobist club come on over along with a couple models one day and just have fun.

Mostly it is for me to play with, nothing more... it's all about the learning, practicing and most of all, the fun.


----------



## Mystwalker (Dec 22, 2008)

I am reading many people "dialing down" their studio strobes.
Does a 1000W strobe dialed down to 1/4 equal 250W?

I see Flashpoint 150W at Adorama for $99.95 ... if pros are dialing down their strobes to 1/4 power or more, I'm thinking the 150W is similar to a 600W dialed down?

For my non-pro usage, this price is perfect.  Can use money saved to get LRII to get rid of WB issues mentioned above.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mystwalker said:


> I am reading many people "dialing down" their studio strobes.
> Does a 1000W strobe dialed down to 1/4 equal 250W?
> 
> I see Flashpoint 150W at Adorama for $99.95 ... if pros are dialing down their strobes to 1/4 power or more, I'm thinking the 150W is similar to a 600W dialed down?
> ...




The problem comes if you have a time where you need more power.  You can always turn them down if you have too much power, but you can't can't turn them up beyond their max power.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 22, 2008)

It is not often that I need to properly expose a subject at F/22 on a bright summer day in direct sunlight... I find that even with a very low end 200 W/s studio setup, I am needing less light than they give me at minimum settings and I usually end up using the SB-600s at 1/32nd or 1/64th or the SB-800 at 1/64th or 1/128th for the nuances that I need more often than I need the "big guns".

Every photographer has different needs, and I am sure that one day I will wish I had multiple 1200 W/s strobes, but I just haven't run into that need just yet.  

I guess it's quality not quantity for me. 







2 light stands with silver reflective umbrellas set 40-45 degrees camera left and right with 2 SB-600s set to 1/4 power each.  That's all I needed to get 4 people properly exposed.  Now, I need the lead guitarist to stop drinking and puking on the set and I'll be fine!


----------



## kami (Dec 23, 2008)

Jerry, I'm a beginner who has only been using bounce flash as well as using the Gary Fong diffuser for a few months now.

Can you advise me on what basic equipment I'd need at home for creating unique home portraits?  I was thinking of getting another SB-600, 2 stands and a couple of umbrellas. I'd like to start with what you've used in the above photos, what type and brand of umbrellas, and the backdrop material as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 23, 2008)

kami, join the flickr strobist group and read and learn from Strobist and you will see that you pretty much already have all you need and can do some incredible pictures with one stand/umbrella and one SB-600.  As I said... quality, not quantity.  I have 6 light sources available to me.  I rarely need more than 3 light sources except for huge rooms or a large group of people.  The first step is getting that light source OFF camera!

It is not the equipment, its the person behind the camera.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Dec 23, 2008)

I tend to squeeze the watts out of my strobes the most when I use them as location lighting more than anything else-- nothing like two 800 w/s lights to freeze your action.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 23, 2008)

Considering the fact that the average flash is in thousands of a second, neither high nor lower powered flashes freeze action greatly more than the other, though at full power, flashes will have a shorter duration than when at lower power levels.

However, an "action shot" taken with a flash that cycled at 1/3,000th of a second vs 1/15,000th of a second will give you the same level of frozen action effect.  At these levels, shutter speed will have more to do with reducing blur than flash speed.

Strobes used to freeze the jumping action here.  We can see the body well in focus, but the legs are blurred with this picture taken at 1/200th (lighting was 2 Nikon SB-600s set to 1/4 power):





Yet when ISO and shutter speeds are raised to ISO 3200 and 1/500th, this blurring completely disappears as displayed by this much more aggressive and faster spinning jump kick perfectly captured without any motion blur (NO lighting beyond ambient was used in this picture!):





There are times to use flash to freeze a moment, but faster moving objects will still have blur until you raise shutter speeds.  That is where having a camera with a higher sync speed comes in handy unless your ambient is very low (or as suggested, your apertures are VERY small and strobes strong enough to overpower the conditions).

2 ways to do the same thing.


----------



## Neuner (Dec 23, 2008)

JerryPH said:


>



Of course he's not taking a serious photo but still the zoom lens with the onboard flash popped up makes me laugh - especially with the topic of this thread...


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 23, 2008)

Neuner said:


> Of course he's not taking a serious photo but still the zoom lens with the onboard flash popped up makes me laugh - especially with the topic of this thread...



LOL... no he was NOT taking pictures at all.  This is one of the photographers that came to our last strobist meet.  We came early and the models came (fashoinably) late, so in the meantime, we grabbed this guy and had some fun.  I used him to test out my lighting setup and get a feel for the place.

He was an amazingly good sport by posing for all of us and a darn good martial artist!


----------



## table1349 (Dec 23, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> It is not often that I need to properly expose a subject at F/22 on a bright summer day in direct sunlight... I find that even with a very low end 200 W/s studio setup, I am needing less light than they give me at minimum settings and I usually end up using the SB-600s at 1/32nd or 1/64th or the SB-800 at 1/64th or 1/128th for the nuances that I need more often than I need the "big guns".
> 
> Every photographer has different needs, and I am sure that one day I will wish I had multiple 1200 W/s strobes, but I just haven't run into that need just yet.
> 
> ...



I'm not avocating Bowens or something of that caliber.  In fact I have a 5 light Strobist bundle I have put together for the occasional outside shoot and for indoor sports.    I just think that for the money something a little stronger would maybe be the ticket.  Something like the The Digi Bee package from Alien bees or say the Advanced plus 300II from fotodiox.  

Plus if the OP decides this is not what they want to get into these will retain better resale value than an unknow brand.   Just my 2cents on the matter.


----------

